
The Real Story of JPG Magazine - a cautionary tale for founders - eli
http://powazek.com/posts/534
======
bootload
_'... 8020 bought JPG from Heather and I for a modest sum ...'_

This bit caught my eye. I wonder what the condition of sale was? At this stage
I would have either kept the 2/3 partnership (assuming equal and maintain
control) or completely sold out making the ownership clear. You can't have it
both ways. Selling out brings its own set of problems.

_'... It would have been in the author's interest to not reveal it at all
online ...'_

I tend to agree with their thinking in _telling their story_. JPG was an
public online community. Exposing problems in the open, certainly gives fair
notice to the community who for all intensive purposes helped create it. In
the end some story is going to be told. It may as well come from someone from
the inside even with the possibility of legal action.

~~~
bootload
what I didn't realise at the time posting this is that the Heather mentioned
here is from flickr ~ <http://laughingsquid.com/jpg-magazine-founders-
leave-8020-publishing/>

------
eli
There's also a discussion on MeFi: <http://www.metafilter.com/61170/Heather-
and-Derek-are-suddenly-out-of-JPG-Magazine>

------
budu3
There's a lot more to this story. If they gave up because the CEO re-wrote to
bio page and took down the links to old issues of the mag then they're gave up
too easily.

------
jason13
As true as this account may be, It would have been in the author's interest to
not reveal it at all online, Since after all he still has equity in the
company.

------
jason13
As true as this account may be, It would have been in the author's interest to
not reveal it at all online, Since after all he still has equity in the
company.

~~~
eli
Maybe he cares more about his creation (not to mention his reputation) than
his equity...

------
mynameishere
I'll just throw out a bit of advice for no good reason: Don't name anything
after a file format. They tend to go obsolete.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
For no good reason, indeed.

The guy behind mp3.com didn't seem to do to badly. ;)

------
run4yourlives
Moral of the story: You can dress it up however you like, but there is only
one person at the top, always.

------
awt
Why did he start off saying "don't lie?" That's not what the post was about.

------
Prrometheus
You should submit this to Reddit.

